# الجراحة باستخدام الروبوتات



## آخر الفرسان (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

هذه المقالة تتحدث عن استخدام الروبوتات في المجال الطبي بشكل مبسط
للأمانة العلمية هذه المقالة منقولة من موقع المهندس الطبي العربي

www.bme-arabia.com​
الجراحة باستخدام الروبوتات​
نتيجة للتطور التكنولوجي الكبير الذي شهدته مختلف المجالات الهندسية في القرن العشرين دخلت الروبوتات في مختلف المجالات كتصنيع السارات و مختلف البضائع الاستهلاكية و ذلك بهدف تسريع خطوط التجميع و الانتاج , كما أن الروبوتات تمكننا من رؤية أماكن لا يستطيع الإنسان الوصول إليها كالكواكب البعيدة و أعماق البحار .
و يؤكد الباحثون على أننا سنرى في العقود القادمة روبوتات تتميز بذكاء صناعي يجعلها مشابهة للإنسان الذي طورها حيث سيكون لكل منها شخصيته المستقلة و مشاعره الخاصة , و ستكون قادرة على القيام بأي شيء يستطيع الإنسان القيام به .
سنتحدث في هذه المقالة عن نوع خاص من الروبوتات , و هي الروبوتات المستخدمة في الجراحة robotic surgery كما سنتكلم عن فوائد استخدام هذه الروبوتات خلال العمليات الجراحية.​
الروبوتات المستخدمة في الجراحة​
الجيل الأول من هذه الروبوتات يتم استخدامه حالياً في العديد من غرف العمليات حول العالم , لكنه في الواقع غير مستقل عن إرادة الإنسان فهو غير قادر على إجراء العمليات الجراحية بشكل مستقل , فوظيفته الأساسية أنه يقدم المساعدة و التسهيلات للجراح خلال مراحل العملية , و يخضع بشكل كامل للأوامر الصادرة عن الجراح.​



بعض الأدوات المستخدمة في نظام دافنشي الجراحي​
فالهدف من هذه الروبوتات هو إكساب الجراح القدرة على التحكم بالعملية بدقة عالية و الاستفادة من المعدات الجراحية عالية الدقة التي تقدمها هذه الروبوتات , و بالتالي تستطيع هذه الروبوتات المساعدة في العديد من الجراحات كجراحة المرارة gallbladder و بعض العمليات المتعلقة بالقلب .
تستعمل هذه الروبوتات لأكثر من 3.5 مليون عمل جراحي سنوياً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية , و فيما يلي سنستعرض 3 نماذج من هذه الروبوتات تم تطويرها حديثاً :
- نظام دافنشي الجراحي da Vinci Surgical System
- نظام زيوس الجراحي ZEUS Surgical System 
- نظام آيسوب AESOP System​[]




في الحادي عشر من تموز عام 2000 سمحت منظمة الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية FDA بأن يتم استخدام نظام دافنشي الجراحي da Vinci Surgical System ضمن غرف العمليات , فهذا النظام يسمح للجراح بأن يراقب منطقة العملية أكثر مما تسمح به العين المجردة كما هو قادر على العمل ضمن مساحات أصغر و أدق بكثير من المجال الذي تسمح به الجراحات التقليدية .

يتكون هذا النظام الذي يكلف حوالي المليون دولار من مكونين أساسيين :

-	وحدة التحكم و العرض A viewing and control console
-	وحدة اليد الجراحية arm unit A surgical

عند استخدام نظام دافنشي da Vinci في جراحة المرارة يتم صنع ثلاثة شقوق بقطر قلم الرصاص على بطن المريض بشكل يسمح بدخول 3 قضبان دقيقة من الــ ستانلس ستيل stainless-steel , هذه القضبان تثبت في مكانها بواسطة 3 أذرع تابعة للروبوت , أحد هذه القضبان مزود بكاميرا , بينما القضيبين الآخرين مزودين بمعدات جراحية قادرة على شق و خياطة نسج المرارة .​


جراح يجري عملية جراحية بوساطة نظام دافنشي الجراحي​
يجلس الجراح على لوحة التحكم على بعد عدة أقدام عن المريض و يراقب مجريات العمل الجراحي حيث ترسل إليه الصور عن طريق الكاميرا المتوضعة داخل المريض , هذه الصور تمكن الجراح من مراقبة موضع العمل الجراحي و التحكم بمعدات العمل الجراحي المتوضعة على القضيبين الآخرين التابعين للروبوت . حيث يستخدم الطبيب للتحكم بمعدات الجراحة ما يشبه عصا التوجيه Joystick المتوضعة أسفل الشاشة .و في كل مرة يحرك فيها الطبيب عصا التوجيه يرسل الكمبيوتر إشارات الكترونية إلى معدات الجراحة لتتحرك بشكل متزامن مع حركات يد الجراح و تنجز المهمة المطلوبة منها .

و من الروبوتات الجراحية التي ستحصل قريباً على موافقة منظمة الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية FDA هو نظام زيوس ZEUS System المتوفر حالياً في أوربا . يكلف هذا النظام حوالي 750000 دولار و له مكونات مشابهة لنظام دافنشي , فهو مزود بشاشة عرض و نظام تحكم بأدوات الجراحة . يستخدمه الأطباء الألمان حالياً في إجراء عمليات تبديل الشرايين .

أما بالنسبة لنظام آيسوب الجراحي AESOP الذي تم طرحه عام 1994 فيعتبر أول روبوت جراحي تمت الموافقة عليه من قبل منظمة الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية الـــ FDA ليتم استخدامه ضمن غرف العمليات , وهو أكثر بساطة من نظامي دافنشي و زيوس , فهو مكون من ذراع ميكانيكية وحيدة يستخدمها الطبيب للتحكم بمكان الكاميرا الداخلية endoscope , كما يزود هذا النظام بدعاسة قدمية Foot pedal أو برنامج تحكم صوتي يساعد الطبيب على تغيير موضع الكاميرا , ثم ينجز الطبيب العمل الجراحي مستخدماً كلتا يديه و ليس بوساطة أذرع خاصة تابعة للروبوت كما في النظامين السابقين .​


[']





لإجراء أي عملية تقليدية في الوقت الحاضر فنحن بحاجة إلى جراحين أو ثلاثة و إلى طبيب تخدير و إلى عدة ممرضات , لكن في المستقبل و باستخدام أنظمة الروبوتات هذه سنحتاج في غرفة العمليات إلى جراح واحد و طبيب تخدير و ممرضة واحدة أو اثنتين فقط , حيث سيجلس الطبيب على وحدة التحكم المتوضعة داخل أو خارج غرفة العمليات ليتحكم بمجريات العملية بوساطة الروبوت الجراح و لينجز ما كان يحتاج سابقاً إلى عدة أشخاص لإنجازه .
أما استخدام الكمبيوتر للتحكم بالعمليات الجراحية من مكان بعيد خارج غرفة العمليات فيسمى : الجراحة عن بعد tele-surgery , حيث يقوم الطبيب باستخدام الكمبيوتر للتحكم بالروبوت و إدارة العمل الجراحي من مكان بعيد في نفس الوقت real-time , حيث يمكن لطبيب في كاليفورنيا أن ينجز عمل جراحي في نيويورك . لكن العقبة الرئيسية التي تواجه الجراحة عن بعد هي التأخير الزمني بين اللحظة التي يصدر فيها الطبيب أوامره لتحريك الروبوت و اللحظة التي يستجيب فيها الروبوت لهذه الأوامر .

مما سبق نجد أنه من أهم فوائد الجراحة باستخدام الروبوتات هو التقليل من عدد الأشخاص الضروريين لإنجاز العمل الجراحي و بالتالي تخفيض التكلفة , بالإضافة إلى الدقة العالية في إنجاز العمل الجراحي , و تخفيض الأذى على المريض . فعلى سبيل المثال , لإجراء عملية تبديل الشرايين نحتاج عادة إلى شق صدر المريض بطول 30 cm , لكن باستخدام نظام دافنشي أو زيوس الجراحي نستطيع إنجاز هذه العملية بصنع 3 شقوق صغيرة على الصدر قطر كل منها حوالي 1cm فقط , و بالتالي يحصل المريض على ألم أقل و نزيف أقل , و شفاء أسرع .
كما أن هذه الروبوتات تقلل من الإرهاق و تعب الأعصاب الذي يصيب الجراحين عادة خلال العمليات التي 
تستغرق مدة زمنية طويلة و التي قد تسبب مع الزمن حصول رجفان في اليد , كما زود نظام دافنشي ببرنامج خاص لمنع الرجفان الناتج عن يد الجراح , فإذا اهتزت يد الجراح سيقوم الكمبيوتر بتجاهل هذه الاهتزازات و يحافظ على استقرار الذراع الميكانيكية التايعة للروبوت.
إن نماذج الروبوتات التي تم استعراضها تنجز العمل الجراحي بتدخل الإنسان , لكن يعتقد العلماء أنه سيأتي اليوم الذي ستقوم به الروبوتات بتنفيذ الأعمال الجراحية دون تدخل الإنسان . حيث ستكون هذه الروبوتات قادرة على اكتشاف الاضطرابات و تحليلها و القيام بالعمل اللازم لإصلاحها دون أي توجيه من الإنسان .​


----------



## glucose (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شو هاد

موضوعرائع

الله يجزيك الخير ثابر وإلى الأمام


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (9 نوفمبر 2007)

موضع هايل
ومجهود رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمان علي مصرية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الله .....موضوع حلو موووت 
يعنى تعبي في الانسان الالي اللي بنعملة في الكلية مش هايروح هدر
..........:13:


----------



## زهرة القمر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود مساعدتي لو سمحتم عن اهم التطبيقات الطبية لليزر في مجال الهندسة الطبية 
ولكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير 
اختكم م.زهرة القمر


----------



## مهندس بلال (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شي كتير حلو أخر الفرسان ........ الروبوسيرجون هو موضوع مهم كتير كتير و الو مستقبل كتير قوي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بالرغم من ان الموضوع منقول من احد المواقع الا انه ذو فائدة لاطلاع .

ندعو الاعضاء الكرام بأثراء الموضوع لمزيد من الفائدة خاصتا من كان مشروعه او من عمل به .

لنبقى المتميزين كمنتدى الهندسة الطبية في الوطن العربي .

لي ثقة كبيرة جدا بقدراتكم وامكانياتك وليكن شعارنا لا مستحيل امام المهندس الطبي العربي .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

